# Hire in Norfolk



## angel9 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, we are looking to hire a 4 berth, 23 Aug - 28th Aug. Could any one suggest where to go please?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

As I live in Norfolk, I'll give this a bump.

However, your question is fairly vague. I read it as you have arranged to hire a van in Norfolk and you are looking for destinations but Barbara says a van is what you are trying to find. Try a Google search for motorhome hire and see what comes up - I can only think of one place in Norwich and I think they only have one van, which by now is probably gone. Why do you want to hire one here?

If it is a question of destinations, how far do you want to travel? Do you want a different site every night, or a week of staying still? Do you have young children, dogs, disabilities, interests? Are you looking for commercial sites, wildcamping, minimal facility sites? Town, country, seaside?

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Hire in norfolk*



angel9 said:


> Hi, we are looking to hire a 4 berth, 23 Aug - 28th Aug. Could any one suggest where to go please?


I read it that you want to hire from somewhere Norfolk and go elsewhere in it, is that right?

If so where in Norfolk? It's a big county.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

These people often have a Motorhome outside their yard for hire, worth a try.
Hope this helps: http://www.firstselfdrive.co.uk/
Situated in Norwich Heigham Street /Barker Street Junction.
Malc


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

angel9 said:


> Hi, we are looking to hire a 4 berth, 23 Aug - 28th Aug. Could any one suggest where to go please?


As that is peak season and (I think) includes a Bank Holiday weekend you may find you have to book a whole week to get those 6 days.


----------



## angel9 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Sorry more details*

I want to hire a motorhome. 30 miles radius from Attleborough. We want to go to Devon/Dorset over 5 days.
Anyone help please.

MOD NOTE: This thread has been merged with the original by the OP as she is just giving more details.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Angel9 - a belated welcome to MHF!

As I put in my earlier post, type "Motorhome hire Norfolk" into Google (other search engines exist) and see what you get. For me, the 5th company listed had a motorhome at New Buckenham and putting in your dates (from memory) gave a price of just under £700.

As "Malc" says, there is firstselfdrive in Norwich, which is the company I was thinking about.

I don't know how familiar you are with forums, but your title "Hire in Norfolk" is much more likely to get people reading and replying than your "Sorry more details" post. To add things to a topic which you have started, just press the REPLY button. I shall post this on your other thread also, in case you look there first.

I do not want to put you off motorhoming; it is a great experience and you will find lots of help on this site for whatever problems you may find. However, I wonder if I can offer a little advice concerning your plans, given that some of this comes from guesswork.
I guess you have a car. Could you use it to travel to the SW and hire a MH there? A MH will return about 25mpg and it is going to take you a day to collect it, put your things in, drive there, followed by another day on the return leg. All of that is part of your hire fee. It is super sitting up above most of the traffic and you see so much more of the scenery, but is it worth it for a short break? Only you know your exact situation, so I hope I have not offended you.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Would 55 miles be too much too far?

PS it is 55 miles on the way to Devon.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Try Google, however, I suspect this late in the day you will probably be unlucky for the summer school holidays now coming up.
Malc


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

H1-GBV said:


> I guess you have a car. Could you use it to travel to the SW and hire a MH there? A MH will return about 25mpg and it is going to take you a day to collect it, put your things in, drive there, followed by another day on the return leg. All of that is part of your hire fee. It is super sitting up above most of the traffic and you see so much more of the scenery, but is it worth it for a short break? Only you know your exact situation, so I hope I have not offended you.
> 
> Good luck - Gordon


Good advice there, motorhome hire and the associated insurance isn't cheap and getting from East Anglia to Devon takes the best part of a day - I know, I've done it quite regularly and if things go really badly it can take ALL day. 
Doing that (twice- there and back) in your own car is going to be much cheaper than in a rented m/home.


----------



## angel9 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you for all your help. Got one locally now, wanted the motorhome from my home, thats why I asked from Norfolk, as its part of the journey we wanted to do and stop along the way.


----------

